

Audio editor app written using the Web Audio API - patrickaljord
https://github.com/janmyler/web-audio-editor

======
ooobo
Really rad project, will be keen to watch this grow. Obviously this is not
ready for real use yet, and unfortunately it seems to have stagnated for a
month or so.

Currently, the best 'free' audio editor is Audacity, which for all its utility
has a rather slow development process, and an awful GUI. I can envision a
browser-based solution being rather useful in those two regards.

Not sure Twitter Bootstrap is the best option for the GUI though in this case.

